# RN Number on label Question.



## Felorn (Jul 26, 2006)

I can't seem to find the answer to this very simple question any where so maybe somebody here can help. If I already have my own RN number is it ok to use my RN number on a premanufactured shirt that I've relabeled? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Yes.

But you must keep a record of the info from the original label (country of origin, fiber content, etc).

RN#'s are just identifiers. It's just like relabeling with your company name. Either one is fine.


----------

